# FreeBSD system version selection question



## Alucn (Aug 1, 2022)

For online projects, you need to install mysql8, and choose 13.0 or 13.1 for FreeBSD system version?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 1, 2022)

Ports (except kernel modules) are mostly independent of the FreeBSD versions.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 1, 2022)

13.0 is going to be EOL very soon, so 13.1 would be a better bet.

MySQL 5.7 is going EOL October next year, so yes, MySQL 8 is probably a better bet to start new projects with.

But would recommend setting up a test server with FreeBSD 13.1 and MySQL 8 and seeing how you get on with your application/workload etc.

(If using PHP then PHP 7.4 is EOL November 2022, PHP 8.0 only has 1 year of support, so PHP 8.1 is the one to go for.  https://www.php.net/supported-versions.php)


----------



## Geezer (Aug 1, 2022)

Alucn said:


> For online projects, you need to install mysql8, and choose 13.0 or 13.1 for FreeBSD system version?



_...install mysql and then choose what version of Freebsd to use._ That sounds a bit backwards doesn't it.

_For online projects you need..._ That all depends on what sort or projects and how you want to do them.


----------



## Alucn (Aug 1, 2022)

thank！


----------

